# Iron without steam holes...



## EllenO (Mar 25, 2007)

Does anyone know if an iron without steam holes exists and, if so, where it can be purchased? I'm sure if we were in the 1800s I'd have my pick. Thanks for any input. Ellen


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Are you going to use it for pressing transfers? If so you can just use a regular iron. You'll just need to make sure that the steam is turned off.

If you are doing more than a few shirts I would definitely recommend getting a heat press. Your results will be better and it will take less time to press the shirts.


----------



## EllenO (Mar 25, 2007)

Jasonda said:


> Are you going to use it for pressing transfers? If so you can just use a regular iron. You'll just need to make sure that the steam is turned off.
> 
> If you are doing more than a few shirts I would definitely recommend getting a heat press. Your results will be better and it will take less time to press the shirts.


 
Jasonda,
Yes, I'm using the iron for pressing transfers on a limited basis. I felt if I had an iron without steam holes that there would be better heat distribution on the garment -- more like the flat platten of a heat press. Ellen


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

EllenO said:


> Jasonda,
> Yes, I'm using the iron for pressing transfers on a limited basis. I felt if I had an iron without steam holes that there would be better heat distribution on the garment -- more like the flat platten of a heat press. Ellen


I don't think the holes are going to make a difference. Irons are not designed for pressing transfers, so you are not going to have the best results using one whether or not you find one without holes in it.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Yes, you can get irons without steam holes.

It would be kind of like bolting a wooden windfoil onto a beat up old car though... you're not really going to notice a considerable performance difference


----------



## EllenO (Mar 25, 2007)

Solmu said:


> Yes, you can get irons without steam holes.
> 
> It would be kind of like bolting a wooden windfoil onto a beat up old car though... you're not really going to notice a considerable performance difference


 
Thanks...interestingly put. Ellen


----------



## EandT ITALY (Mar 22, 2007)

I don know if in USA is the same...but here in Italy u can find a "non steam" Iron just in "travell" version...it is a small Iron that u can store in your bag when u r travelling!!


----------

